# Xanax



## morbid9 (Oct 26, 2006)

My psy. keeps telling me I have anxiety disorder.. I keep telling him how I feel 24/7 (the common DP symptons). Well, he prescribed me Xanax.. and when I'm on it I swear I feel 100% normal but then it wears off after a few hours. Anyone else try it and feel the same way? Or is Xanax just a short term fix?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I personally didnt like xanax at all but some people swear by it. It is one of the best med's for panic attack's because it kick's in very fast but it also wear's off very fast.

It is a very poor choice as a benzodiazepine to use long term in my opinion. Possibly the worst choice. It wear's off fast so you have to redose alot and it has a very short half life which mean's that if you become dependant on the drug withdrawing from it will be very difficult. It's generally accepted as the most physically addicting of the benzos because of these properties. Although addiction is really the wrong term to use because these drug's are basically devoid of euphoria.

If you need a benzo to use everyday long term clonazepam or valium would be a much better choice. With clonazepam you usually only have to dose twice a day because it's anti-anxiety effect's last 12 hour's. With valium you might have to dose a little more often. It really depend's on the person.


----------



## 05GTO (Dec 6, 2006)

Actually, they have Xanax XR now and it is available in generic form. Supposedly, you only need to take it once a day but for me it only lasts about 12 hours or so. I take 1mg two times daily and it helps. It avoids the ups and downs of regular xanax and is specifically meant to be taken long term. I would ask your doctor about it. The therapeutic dose is generally between 3mg and 6mg daily. I am trying to find an SSRI that works before I totally rely on a benzo. But anyway, ask about Xanax XR.


----------



## jeanie82 (Nov 6, 2006)

I am on .5 mg of xanax at the moment, i take it at night. calms me down but doesnt stop me thinking about DP. I really want to get off it just cause of all the shit i've heard, but it really does work well short term. I've been on it for 3 months now so it's really time to start tapering off. i would like a natural replacement but god knows what??? 
rescue remedy?


----------



## goo goo (Aug 31, 2006)

I wonder if i could try xanax xr for a day and see if it helps with my dp/dr and my visual problems or not being in my body. If it cured it then i would know for sure that its anxiety related or something similar.


----------

